# Dojo small fruit rehandle and matching saya



## NO ChoP! (Nov 11, 2013)

So this handle is a wa/ hidden tang hybrid?

It's lacewood with a redheart ferrule and butt cap, red and white fiber spacers, a split bloodwood spacer and a mosaic pin.

The saya is also lacewood with a bloodwood spacer.








I did this with my 1x30 HF belt sander. My next project will be with a new Kalamazoo belt and a new 12" disc...so my game should be up!:headbang:


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice work man. It pops!


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 19, 2013)

Really like the way this turned out


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 19, 2013)

Good Job. I like it.


----------



## easy13 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hell yeah


----------



## Nmko (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow! spacers and pin make it stand out, so easy to look at. Hows it feel in the hand?


----------

